# What a male should look like after being neutered



## tiabia0 (Dec 13, 2007)

Anyone have pictures of soon after being neutered? I just wanna make sure Alfred looks normal and isn't swollen or anything.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 13, 2007)

They might be a bit swollen, possibly a bit lopsided, a bit red. All mine have looked a bit different from each other, but none have had any problems.

There shouldn't be any fresh blood, or puss.

How does your guy look?

My 5month olds all shrivelled back really quickly.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's a picture of Zeke after his neuter. I believe this is the day after his operation.





--Dawn


----------



## tiabia0 (Dec 13, 2007)

Ha. He won't let me take a picture, he's more worried about sniffing the entertainment center. I'll get a picture in a bit and post it. To me it looks normal; similar to Dawn's image but it's light pink instead.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 13, 2007)

Not sure if this useful, but you can see that Dawn's bun is dark furred, which means the skin pigment is darker. So if your bun is lighter colour, then the skin will be pinker, so that's normal


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yup, just what Flashy said! Zeke is a castor, a dark skinned bunny. But if he had white fur or a fur colour that comes with light skin, his would have been much lighter.

If you bun looks like Zeke but just a lighter colour, then I wouldn't worry! He should be healed in no time.

Almost all of my neuters have come home and acted like nothing has happened. They still got pain meds, but they acted like they never had an operation!

--Dawn


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 13, 2007)

i couldn't even tell that something had happened to nemo after he got neutered. there was a shaved patch on his tummy that looked like a DITCH because of all the fur around it that was so long, which cracked me up. i could see his pink skin. and then there was the deflated...well you know. haha. no incision marks that i could see or blood or pus.

the vet told me about an hour after surgery, he was up and trying to break out of his box like his normal devil self!

ohhh wellll....

tracy and nemo


----------



## Flick (Dec 13, 2007)

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=wObnMJNYoSo[/ame]

Exotic vet shows and discusses post neuter bunny, here. Very informative. Not icky.


----------



## tiabia0 (Dec 13, 2007)

The video wasn't bad. Alfred looks normal. Hah, Just goofy because the scrotum is deflated looking. I let Alf out with Cinnabun for 2 minutes today to make sure they'd still get along and what do you know he mounts her :disgust:Horn ball.


----------



## bluedimplett (Dec 13, 2007)

Flick wrote:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wObnMJNYoSo
> 
> Exotic vet shows and discusses post neuter bunny, here. Very informative. Not icky.



AWESOME video! When my bun was neutured last month i spent endless hours on the internet to find something like this. I didnt find much... i just hoped that he was recovering well, his only problem was the scrotum was swollen for 3 days... otherwise based on that video my bun recovered great.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 15, 2007)

I will flip Marlin over on his back tomorrow and get a clear picture of his fresh "neuter", hehehe! He just got neutered today .

I am not even going to attempt to flip Brody (also neutered today)...he doesn't even like to be held.


----------



## Leaf (Dec 15, 2007)

*tiabia0 wrote: *


> I let Alf out with Cinnabun for 2 minutes today to make sure they'd still get along and what do you know he mounts her :disgust:Horn ball.



I knowdogs/cats can still run the risk of being"loaded" for a timeframe after they are neutered.

Are rabbits the same way?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 15, 2007)

Males can still make an unspayed female pregnant for up to 6-7 weeks after a neuter.I don't trust mine until after 8 because it's not worth the risk.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 15, 2007)

Yep, I sure hope Cinnabun is spayed :?!


I've been lazy today, so I didn't get around to taking pictures of Marlin's "area" yet. I will later though and probably post the pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 15, 2007)

*Flick wrote: *


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wObnMJNYoSo
> 
> Exotic vet shows and discusses post neuter bunny, here. Very informative. Not icky.


Thanks so much for adding this! (I'd love to contact that vet, info like this is exactly what we'dlike to havein our Lagomorph Library!)



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## tiabia0 (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't worry, Cinnabun is spayed!


----------



## Leaf (Dec 16, 2007)

*tiabia0 wrote: *


> Don't worry, Cinnabun is spayed!



LOL - no worries then! I didn't know one way or another, but could just imagine (if she wasnt) your suprise in about a months time.



:biggrin2:


----------

